# Projector Installation Advice..."Distance form the lens Center to the bottom of the image"



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

What is the "Distance form the lens Center to the bottom of the image"? I am looking at the operation manual but it does not describe what that is and how it relates to the installation. I am installing a ceiling mounted Sharp DT510 Projector. I have never installed a projector and I need help. Any advise would be great.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

Generally, the specification is from lens top or center to TOP of the visible portion of the screen. 

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

bpape said:


> Welcome
> 
> Generally, the specification is from lens top or center to TOP of the visible portion of the screen.
> 
> Bryan


So, If the manual says that the Distance form the lens Center to the bottom of the image is 7 1/64". Does this mean I need to place the projector 7 1/64 below the top of the screen. Sorry if sound like an idiot, but I am new to the "projector world". I want to make sure I am understanding you correctly. 

If I am wrong...How does this relate to installation of the projector?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

If you put the projector on the celing it has to be 7in above the top of the screen since it would be upside down. If you put it on a table the center of the lense would have to be 7in below the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for the help.


----------

